# Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches



## Forellenzemmel (10. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin Pächter von zwei kleinen Forellenteichen im oberen Sauerland. In den Teichen wurden seit Generationen immer Forellen als Setzlinge eingebracht, über einige Jahre großgezogen, zwischenzeitlich wieder Forellen entnommen bis er dann nach einigen Jahren leer war. Dann folgte der Neubesatz, das geht seit bestimmt 50 Jahren so.
Für mich persönlich komme ich mit einem Forellenteich für den Eigenbedarf völlig zurecht - der andere ist momentan nicht besetzt.

Und jetzt meine Frage: Macht es Sinn den brachliegenden Teich völlig anders zu bewirtschaften? Es handelt sich um einen Teich ca. 25 mal 7 Meter groß, Tiefe bis zu 2,5 Meter mit hervorragendem Durchfluß, ganzjährig gespeist aus einem kleinen Waldbach. Selbst bei den absoluten Rekordsommern gab es bei ca. 200 Regenbogenforellen nie ernstere Probleme, Wasserqualität und Temperatur wohl völlig in Ordnung.

Ich würde mir den Teich gern zu einem kleinen Naturteich umbauen... habe aber meine Zweifel ob das überhaupt geht. Die Idee wäre, das obere Viertel oder Drittel des Teiches, welches eh nicht so tief ist künstlich noch mehr aufzufüllen. Dann Totholz hinein, Schilf anpflanzen und somit einen kleinen Teil für Stichlinge und/oder Moderlieschen zu schaffen. Desweiteren würd ich gern höchstens 10 Bach- und Regenbogenforellen einsetzen, vielleicht noch 20 Schleien eventuell 2-4 Karpfen. Könnte das so funktionieren? Möchte nicht zufüttern, soll wirklich ein Naturteich werden.
Nur weiß ich wirklich nicht, kämen die kleinen Stichlinge überhaupt zurecht? Ich denke die tiefen Temperaturen könnten mir Probleme bereiten, bei Schleie und Karpfen wohl auch. Wahrscheinlich ist der Teich für so etwas wohl doch zu klein. Zander und Hecht gehen wohl gar nicht...

Vielleicht hat jemand mal was ähnliches probiert und kann mir mit nem Tipp weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (10. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Stichling lieben diese Art von Teichen !!!
Bei uns in der Gegend liegen viele dieser Teiche ebenfalls Brach und sind voller Stichlinge.
Schleie : halten sich, nur kein Wachstum
Karpfen: Wild oder Schuppenkarpfen sind besser, die Wilden haben bei mir sogar abgelaicht .
Moderlieschen : nur ohne Stichlinge !!!
Oder was ganz anderes : Barsche, Vermehren sich und das Wachstum (jedenfalls für Barsche) ist auch ok, und man hat immer welche als Köderfisch/Fütterfisch für Zander (in anderen Gewässern)


----------



## fischflocke (10. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Stichlinge lieben tatsächlich diese Art von Teiche. Schleien wachsen sehr wohl. Ich habe Forellen, Karpfen, Schleie, Rotaugen, Barsche und Zander in so einem Teich, allerdings ca. 50 x 20 Meter und eine Wassertiefe von ca. 2,5 Meter. Das Wasser ist selbst im Hochsommer nur ca. 18 - 19 Grad warm. Die Schleien sind im Moment ca. 4 Pfd. schwer. Habe sogar Nachwuchs, aber leider nicht viele. Das hängt aber mit dem Bestand von Barsch und Zander zusammen. Gut, Schleien wachsen sowieso sehr langsam. Da braucht man Geduld. Wenn das Umfeld stimmt ist alles ok.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps...

ich werd es auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr mit Stichlingen versuchen und wenn das klappt, später einige wenige kleinere Barsche dazusetzen... und dann mal abwarten und nochmal überlegen...
Anderseits, in den Teichen war noch nie irgendwas anderes als Forellen drin. Hier ist im Winter ne wirklich kalte Ecke - den Forellen macht das gar nichts, klar - aber die Stichlinge und Barsche sind doch eigentlich etwas wärmeres gewohnt, oder? Anderseits ist der Teich tief genug und auch im dicksten Frost gut belüftet. Ich weiß wirklich nicht! Möchte ungern Geld zum Fenster herausschmeißen und noch viel ungerner (wenn auch nicht absichtlich) Tierquälerei betreiben. 

Vielleicht hat noch jemand Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet, schon mal vorsorglich Schönen Dank!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hi |wavey:

ich hab keine Ahnung von Teichwirtschaft,aber wenn das Ding so gut für Forellen ist,wieso setzt du dann nicht Forellen rein?


Futterfische (Elritzen oder so) ,Totholz und ein paar wenige  Saiblinge/Forellen.Die würde ich aber eine zeitlang füttern damit sie möglichst schnell wachsen! Die sind bestimmt schön anzuschauen wenn sie erstmal richtige Brummer sind  :q:q:q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (14. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo Lorenz,

ich hab ja zwei von den Teichen. Einer reicht mir wirklich vollkommen für die Forellen. Ich wollt halt mal etwas anderes probieren.

Aber trotzdem Besten Dank,

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ich hab ja zwei von den Teichen. Einer reicht mir wirklich vollkommen für die Forellen. Ich wollt halt mal etwas anderes probieren.



Hallo nochmal


ich meinte nur zum Angucken...Ein paar richtig Dicke Dinger halt... :m
Goldforellen vielleicht?


Vielleicht Sterlets? Oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (16. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> 
> 
> ich meinte nur zum Angucken...Ein paar richtig Dicke Dinger halt... :m
> ...


 

Hallo, da hab ich dich mißverstanden.

Natürlich sollen ein paar richtig Dicke Forellen rein, höchstens 10 Stück... halt wirklich nur zum Begucken.
Was sind überigens Sterlets?
Ich hab nur Bedenken ob ich bei dem kleinen und kalten Teich einen vernünftigen selbstreproduzierenden Futterfischbestand aufbauen kann, ich probiers halt im Frühjahr erstmal mit Stichlingen, wenn das geht wird auch mehr möglich sein.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2007)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Sterlets ist eine kleine Störart, braucht aber wie alle Störe viel Platz zum schwimmen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Moin zusammen,

war heut Forellenfutter kaufen und habe bei der Gelegenheit den Fischhändler meines Vertrauens zu meinen Plänen befragt... war ziemlich ernüchternd!
Idee 1, einen sich selbst reproduzierenden Futterfischbestand aufzubauen gab er nicht die allergrößten Chancen, da in dem Teich keine natürliche Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind und das mit Schilf und Totholz nicht alleine hinzukriegen sei. Fehlendes Nahrungsangebot und wohl auch ein bißchen kalt für Weißfische. Sollte ichs allerdings mit Erfolg versuchen, hätt ich einen prima kleinen Raubfischteich, aber die Skepsis überwiegte bei dem Guten Mann...
Idee 2, den Flußbarschen, stand er eher ablehnend gegenüber. Würde problemlos gehen und würden sich u.U. wie Teufel, das heißt bis zur absoluten Verbuttung vermehren. Die Barsche wären aber kaum als Futterfisch für Forellen zu gebrauchen, sind wohl einfach zu stachelig... Ginge wohl bei Zander, aber nicht bei Forelle.
Er schlug mir dann folgendes vor: Da es ja ein Teich in einer reinen Forellenregion sei, sollte ich doch einfach entsprechend besetzen!
Saiblinge, Bach- und Regenbogenforellen wobei die größere Menge aus Saiblingen bestehen sollte. Als Alternative brachte er noch Goldforellen, aber diese "Dinger" brauch ich wirklich nicht . Dazu 3-4 Sterlets um auch mal was zum gucken zu haben. Im Herbst, wenn dann alles klappt, auch noch 2-4 Karpfen, ruhig schon K3.
Ist ja irgendwie nicht das was ich mir so vorgestellt habe, aber dieser Besatz hat ja auch Charme - wie denkt Ihr darüber? Habe mal zwei Fotos (leider nur mit dem Handy, und das Wasser ist auch sautrüb) eingestellt. Muß allerdings bis Ende März noch tonnenweise Schlamm raus...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## PiraT86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Sehr klares Wasser.
Würde ruhig mal probieren einen reinen Friedfischteich drauß zu machen.

Dann musst du aber schon sehr große Fische einsetzen da diese ja bekanntlich bei diesem Wasser nicht gut wachsen.

Karpfen,Schleie, Gründlinge, Rotferdern, Moderlischen ruhig ein paar Barsche(auch wenn es ein Raubfisch ist) und diese auch im Auge behalten.


----------



## Syntac (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hm, Karpfen und Schleien würde ich nicht machen. 

Wie dein Händler schon sagte, Forellenregion 

Würde mir Bachforellen und Saiblinge setzen.

Nette Anlage übrigens!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Syntac schrieb:


> Nette Anlage übrigens!


 
Danke#hSyntac,

jetzt mach ich aber einen auf Dicke Buchse - das ist nur der eine Teich - da hab ich noch so einen von und ein halbes Dutzend wunderbare Biotope|rolleyes.
Ja, mein alter Herr hat gewußt wie man so was macht!
Schleie wird wohl wirklich nicht gehen, aber ein paar große Karpfen? Habe am Zulauf etwas verändert, der Teich wird jetzt ausschließlich von zwei anderen Teichen gespeist, sollte zumindest von April bis Oktober mein wärmster sein. Soll ja keine Karpfenzucht werden, aber erfrieren tun die da bestimmt nicht!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Syntac (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Würde dann einfach mal einen Probebesatz machen. 
Mein mittlerer Teich wird auch nicht sonderlich warm, Vorbesitzer hatte Rebos besetzt, die auch gut abgewachsen sind. 
Wie ich dieses Jahr den Weiher abgelassen habe, waren neben Unmengen von Krebsen auch paar Schleien bis 2 Pfund und ein Karpfen mit ca. 5 Pfund drin.
Also abgewachsen sind die wohl, nur wie lange die dazu gebraucht haben, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Moin Stefan
Da hast du ja ein sehr löbliches Vorhaben:m
Ich sehe das auch so ähnlich, wie der Züchter deines Vertrauens.
Es ist ein Teich in der Forellenregion und dementsprechend sollte man ihn auch gestalten und besetzen. Vielleicht hast du die Möglichkeit, dir ein paar Findlinge oder Natursteine zu besorgen, mit denen kannst du dann, mit ein wenig Kreativität und handwerklichen Geschick, eine klasse Gebirgslandschaft gestalten. Der Besatz sollte dann der Region entsprechend auch nur aus wenigen Bachforellen und einigen Groppen oder Schmerlen und Elritzen bestehen. 
Damit schaffst du dann nicht nur ein artgerechtes Biotop für deine Fische, sondern gibst auch seltenen Wirbellosen eine Chance, von dem optischen Reiz eines solchen Gewässers ganz abgesehen.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## maredo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo Stefan,
idealerweise sollten die Teiche so angelegt werden, das jeder individuell einen separaten Zu/Ablauf hat. Mit der gezielten Regulierung kannst du wesentlich Einfluß auf die Wassertemperatur nehmen und dementsprechend auch besetzen. Bäume an Teichen sehen zwar schön aus, der Laubfall fördert wesentlich die Bildung von Schlamm ( Faulschlamm ).
Der Zulauf von einem Teich in der anderen ist wegen der Verbreitungsgefahr von Fischkrankheiten und wegen der abnehmenden Wasserqualität nicht ohne Risiken.

mfg maredo


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

schöne Anlage ! 
sowas würd ich auch gern haben .... 
viel Erflg mit deiner Basatzmaßnahme  ! :m


----------



## Forellenzemmel (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

@ maredo,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Leider führt der zugehörige Waldbach im Sommer teilweise wenig Wasser, so das ich mich entschieden habe, dieses völlig in den Hauptteich zur Forellenmast zu leiten - da wird es nötiger gebraucht. Und zu den Fischkrankheiten: An dem Bach liegen ein Dutzend Teiche, wenn da oberhalb irgendwas passiert, haben sofort alle was davon... war vor ca. 5 Jahren so, ganz große Schei...
Bei den Nachteilen durch die Bäume kann ich Dir auch nur zustimmen, aber die kommen nicht weg. Erstens betrachte ich das ganze Gelände als ne Art Biotop, wo es mir natürlich auch auf mehr als "nur" die Teiche ankommt. Zweitens sind die Bäume mein einziger, aber wirkungsvoller Schutz vor dem bei uns reichlich vorhandenen Fischreiher.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## maredo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo Stefan,
es ist völlig klar, daß man immer versucht aus den jeweiligen Gegebenheiten das Beste zu machen. Die Bäume werfen Schatten, was einem Forellenteich entgegenkommt, aber für die Karpfenhaltung nicht ideal ist. Auch der mögliche Reiherschutz kann ein Pluspunkt sein. Das Hauptproblem stellt jedoch das Laub dar, was eine jährliche Reinigung des Teiches notwendig macht,wenn man nicht will, daß dieser bedingt durch Faulschlamm umkippt.
Ein wesentliches Problem ist nicht nur die mit der Reinigung des Teiches verbundene Arbeit, sondern die Entsorgung des Schlamms.Dies kann nur über eine öffentliche Deponie erfolgen,  alle anderen Methoden  sind gesetzlich unzulässig. Vor dem Hintergrund der damit verbundenen Mühen und Kosten lohnt sich vielleicht über Schlammvermeidung nachzudenken.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



maredo schrieb:


> Ein wesentliches Problem ist nicht nur die mit der Reinigung des Teiches verbundene Arbeit, sondern die Entsorgung des Schlamms.Dies kann nur über eine öffentliche Deponie erfolgen, alle anderen Methoden sind gesetzlich unzulässig.


 
Hallo Maredo,

alle anderen Methoden sind gesetzlich unzulässig? Ich bin kein Jurist und auch nicht wirklich im Paragraphendschungel bewandert... aber die Logik sagt mir folgendes: Wenn ich _meinen _Schlamm auf _meinem _(ok, nur gepachtetem) Grundstück so verwerte, das keinerlei Gesundheitsgefährdung oder gar Umweltschädigung vorliegt, darf mir das kein Gesetz der Welt verbieten! Den Schlamm hier und dort verteilen um Löcher aufzufüllen oder als Dünger zu nutzen, kann meines Verständnisses nicht unzulässig sein... 
Mache ich mich strafbar, wenn ich dem Guten Helmut auf seinen Wunsch hin drei Schubkarren auf den Kartoffelacker kippe?
Kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, aber wenn ich mich irren sollte, bitte ich um Aufklärung!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Moin
Sobald man das Zeug von seinem Grundstück runter schaffen will, müsste man eigentlich eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung haben, die das Zeug als harmlos (kann dann auch aufs Feld oder die Kompostanlage ect.) oder belastet (muss auf die Deponie) deklariert.
Auf seinem Grundstück/Pachtland (mit Zustimmung des Verpächters) kann der Schlamm ohne weiteres verteilt werden, so lange keine Gesundheitsgefährdung (Verschmutzung des Grundwassers oder giftige Ausdünstungen) besteht. In Grundwasserschutzzonen können durchaus strengere Auflagen bestehen.
Grundsätzlich stellt es also kein Problem dar, den Schlamm in seinem Garten zu verteilen oder ihn als Dammerhöhung zu nutzen..

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Danke Paule,

so habe ich es mir auch gedacht...#h

Hab noch ein aktuelles Foto von dem zugehörigen Waldbach - ziemlich gruselig! Kaum Wasser, und das im Februar! Vor zwanzig Jahren war das Bächlein um diese Jahreszeit ein reißender Strom - da gabs noch Bachforellen ohne irgendwelche Besatzmaßnahmen... Zumindest die gute alte Groppe (wir sagen Dickköppe) lebt hier noch und massenhaft so seltsame kanadische Krebse... das wars aber auch schon!
Der Klimawandel wird ja von einigen immer noch bestritten, aber wir haben das hier schon seit Jahren mitbekommen: Die fehlende Schneeschmelze bringt unser gesamtes Sauerland schwer ins wanken.
Apropos Klimawandel: Man kann durchaus völlig zurecht anführen, das es immer schon untypische Sommer und Winter gab, keine Frage. Aber wann sind denn mal die Gletscher soetwas von abgeschmolzen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ... und massenhaft so seltsame kanadische Krebse... das wars aber auch schon!
> Der Klimawandel wird ja von einigen immer noch bestritten, aber wir haben das hier schon seit Jahren mitbekommen: Die fehlende Schneeschmelze bringt unser gesamtes Sauerland schwer ins wanken.
> Apropos Klimawandel: Man kann durchaus völlig zurecht anführen, das es immer schon untypische Sommer und Winter gab, keine Frage. Aber wann sind denn mal die Gletscher soetwas von abgeschmolzen?
> 
> ...



Ah, Krebse wären auch noch eine Option, da könntest du dir zusätzlich Edelkrebse besorgen und ausprobieren, ob die sich in deinem "Naturteich" (ein schönes Paradoxum) halten.

OT: Was den Klimawandel angeht, so bestreitet wohl kaum noch jemand, dass eine Erwärmung stattfindet, nur wie weit der anthropogene Einfluss daran Schuld hat, ist auch in der Wissenschaft sehr umstritten auch wenn die Medien und die Politiker uns anderes weiß machen wollen...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ah, Krebse wären auch noch eine Option, da könntest du dir zusätzlich Edelkrebse besorgen und ausprobieren, ob die sich in deinem "Naturteich" (ein schönes Paradoxum) halten.
> 
> OT: Was den Klimawandel angeht, so bestreitet wohl kaum noch jemand, dass eine Erwärmung stattfindet, nur wie weit der anthropogene Einfluss daran Schuld hat, ist auch in der Wissenschaft sehr umstritten auch wenn die Medien und die Politiker uns anderes weiß machen wollen...
> 
> Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


 
Paule, tu mir bitte einen Gefallen: drück Dich ein ganz klein wenig allgemeinverständlicher aus:m!!! Ich seh mich als "halbgebildeten" an, und werde jetzt definitiv *nicht *in diversen Lexica oder ähnlichem nach der Bedeutung des Wortes *anthropogene* suchen! Ich kann mir zwar noch so eben zusammenreimen, was dieses Wort für einen Sinn macht - aber nur so eben!!! Sind ja nicht nur wir beide, die hier schreiben und vorallem auch lesen...#h
Mit dem Deutschen Edelkrebs habe ich so meine Bedenken. Klar, das ein Besatz äußerst sinnvoll wäre, aber diese kanadischen Mistkäfer durchseuchen den gesamten Bach samt aller anliegender Teiche. Keine Ahnung ob diese Viecher Überträger der Krebspest sind, scheinen mir aber größer als unsere Flußkrebse zu sein. Im März muß ich wieder etwas buddeln, da fotografiere ich mal einen Kapitalen. Sonst sieht man die auch gar nicht... sind schwer schüchtern!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Paule, tu mir bitte einen Gefallen: drück Dich ein ganz klein wenig allgemeinverständlicher aus:m!!! Ich seh mich als "halbgebildeten" an, und werde jetzt definitiv *nicht *in diversen Lexica oder ähnlichem nach der Bedeutung des Wortes *anthropogene* suchen! Ich kann mir zwar noch so eben zusammenreimen, was dieses Wort für einen Sinn macht - aber nur so eben!!! Sind ja nicht nur wir beide, die hier schreiben und vorallem auch lesen...#h
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



|bigeyes:q ich bin davon ausgegangen, das dies ein geläufiger Begriff ist - aber es macht doch auch nicht viel Mühe, das Wort anthropogen bei Google reinzukopieren und dank Wikipedia wird einem bestimmt geholfen...:m und die Angler hier benutzen doch auch Wörter wie Bait oder Carphunting, obwohl es dafür durchaus sinnvolle deutsche Wörter gibt...

Was die Krebse angeht, so musst du ja nicht unbedingt den Edelkrebs (_Astacus astacus_) nehmen, du könntest auch den Steinkrebs (_Astacus torrentium_) einsetzen, der ist besonders an die Forellenregion angepasst und könnte durchaus Vorteile gegenüber dem Amerikaner haben.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

@Fischpaule,Ich verfolge diesen Thread aufmerksam und auch einige andere wo du
postest,bisher fand ich immer,das deine Tipps Sachkenntnis zeigten und weitestgehend
nachvollziehbar waren.In diesem Fall leider nicht,denn der Tipp,zu dem sicherlich nicht
gerade billigen Besatz von Steinkrebsen,entbehrt meiner Ansicht nach einer gewissen
Logik.Die vorkommenden Amikrebse in dem Gewässersystem sind höchstwahrscheinlich
mit den Erregern der Krebspest infiziert,gegen diese die Steinkrebse ebenso wie die
Edelkrebse keine Resistenzen haben.Warum sollte Forellenzemmel ein solches Experiment
finanzieren,wenn es wahrscheinlich zum scheitern verurteilt ist.
Zudem hättest du auch das Wort anthropogen erklären können,ich verstehe es
auch nicht!Es lässt vermuten,das du dich mit der Verwendung solcher Fachbegriffe 
etwas abgrenzen möchtest,vor dem vermeintlich ungebildeten Pöbel.
Nichts für ungut!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fischpaule,Ich verfolge diesen Thread aufmerksam und auch einige andere wo du
> postest,bisher fand ich immer,das deine Tipps Sachkenntnis zeigten und weitestgehend
> nachvollziehbar waren.In diesem Fall leider nicht,denn der Tipp,zu dem sicherlich nicht
> gerade billigen Besatz von Steinkrebsen,entbehrt meiner Ansicht nach einer gewissen
> ...



Entschuldige bitte mein Erstaunen über diese Aussage, ich möchte mich hier keineswegs durch "Fachbegriffe" abgrenzen. Das Wort anthropogen (Erklärung ausführlich hier:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropogen) ist in den Medien in der letzten Zeit (in der Verbindung mit der Klimaveränderung) so oft aufgetaucht, das ich eigentlich erwartet habe, das dieses Wort zum allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch gehört  (zumindest doch bei jemanden wie Stefan, der in seinem Profil stehen hat, das seine Interessen neben der Musik auch Natur und Wissenschaft sind!!) 

Ich gelobe Besserung

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ich finde es auch erstrebenswert einen solchen Teich,der ja ausdrücklich naturnah besetzt werden soll,auch mit einheimischen Arten zu besetzen.Bisher war ich der Annahme,das Vorkommen von Amikrebsen,zwangläufig mit dem Weichen der Einheimischen Arten in Zusammenhang steht.Ich wußte nicht,das die auch nebeneinander leben können.
So hab ich wieder was gelernt!
Mit dem Absammeln,dürfte sich das dennoch als schwierig erweisen,da wird wohl nur
Leer machen gehen.An meinem Vereinssee wandern die Krebse in feuchten Nächten 
sogar auf Land rum und fressen dort Nackschnecken,dabei hab ich sie Morgens schon
in beträchtlicher Entfernung zum Wasser erwischt.Die hatten sich wohl verlaufen.
Damit will ich sagen,das es vermutlich für so einen Teich,der ja sicherlich in der
Nähe des Bachs liegt,immer wieder zu Neubesiedelung kommen wird.

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit will ich sagen,das es vermutlich für so einen Teich,der ja sicherlich in der
> Nähe des Bachs liegt,immer wieder zu Neubesiedelung kommen wird.
> 
> Taxidermist



Ein zusammenleben verschiedener Krebsarten ist aber auch nicht der Regelfall.

Eine Wiederbesiedlung durch die Amerikaner ist so gut wie sicher, da die Jungkrebse sehr klein sind und durch jedes Gitter schlüpfen. Jedoch gebe ich dem Steinkrebs gute Chancen, das er sich in diesem kalten Habitat (Wohn-und Standort einer Art, heute auch als Synonym für Biotop verwendet) duchsetzen kann, so lange er sich ohne Stress eingewöhnen kann und auch die richtigen Bedingungen vorfindet - Unterschlüpfe und entsprechende Nahrung.

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

@ Fischpaule @ Taxidermist,

ihr seit mir ja beide aus zig Threads als ernstzunehmende, sachliche Diskutanten und Ratgeber bekannt. Das weiß ich wirklich zu schätzen und möchte nicht das dieses durch ein falsches Wort etc. in Kleinlichkeiten ausartet!|gr: Habt Ihr aber sauber hingekriegt... ist leider nicht immer auf dem Board so.|supergri

Zu den Krebsen: Das Absammeln wird irgendwie gar nicht gehen! Diese Dinger sind bei mir wirklich mehr auf dem Land als im Wasser. Ein kleines Beispiel: Ca. 1 Meter neben dem Bach liegt ein Holzstapel, gar nicht mal so feucht. Ich heb dann einen größeren Stamm hoch um einen Wurm zu finden - und was finde ich??? Die Viecher sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ausgesprochene Überlebenskünstler und soetwas von unsichtbar, geht auf keine Kuhhaut! 
Trotzdem ziehe ich Fischpaules Idee mit dem Besatz des Deutschen Edelkrebses oder des Steinkrebses durchaus in Erwägung - aber alles nach und nach, soll ja mal was richtiges werden...

Nochmals Fischpaule, es gibt Wörter die in der Bedeutung nicht immer in einem Wort ins Deutsche übersetzt werden können. Ob da jetzt unbedingt _anthropogen_ hinzugehört...

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Tipps (Paule, ich hab schon nach größeren Natursteinen gefragt - bekomm ich!):q

Werd Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten und habe auch keinerlei Scheu was zu fragen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Werd Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten....
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



...darum bitten wir auch und natürlich mit schönen Fotos:m|supergri, damit wir was zu staunen haben|bigeyes
Vielleicht schreibst du ja mal den FoolishFarmer an, der könnte u.U. etwas von Wiederansiedlungsversuchen der einheimischen Krebsarten wissen...

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe Gestern das gute Wetter genutzt und ein paar Sanierungsarbeiten an meiner Anlage vorgenommen. Beim Ausbuddeln eines kleinen "Nachteiches" habe ich nicht einen dieser komischen kanadischen Krebse gesehen, obwohl gerade dieser eigentlich voll damit ist, ich denke mal die haben so ne Art Winterpause. Allerdings war der kleine Tümpel voll mit Bachflohkrebsen, was mich nicht nur gefreut, sondern auch verwundert hat - da ist halt definitiv mein schlechtestes Wasser drin, man sagt den Bachflohkrebsen ja durchaus eine Indikatorfunktion bei der Wasserqualität nach.

Nur was ich dann in meinem (noch, aber nicht mehr lange) brachliegenden Teich fand, erstaunte mich gehörig! Zwei Krebsscheren, die große hab ich rausgefischt und mal fotografiert.
Anhand der Größe der Schere muß ich sagen, die muß zu einem richtig dicken Brummer gehört haben. Handflächengroß hab ich oft genug gesehen, aber der ist wohl noch ein bischen größer gewesen...
Wer knackt denn so ein Ding? Im Teich selber sind 2-3 ca. 45 cm Regenbogenforellen, die gehn da doch nicht dran, oder?
Kormoran ist nicht bei uns und mit Reiher hab ich auch keine Probleme. Habe mal vor einigen Jahren nen Eisvogel gesehen, kann man wohl auch ausschließen. Stockenten kommen ab und an und sind auch gern gesehene Gäste. Bisam ist auch nicht.
Wer frisst den so ein Vieh???
... so langsam glaube ich, der ist einfach nur so gestorben, wird wohl ziemlich alt gewesen sein.

Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Bild der Schere ziemlich unmöglich die genaue Art zu bestimmen, würd mich aber über jeden Hinweis freuen...

Danke
Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ich hab schon viele Krebse gesehen und auch gegessen,aber nicht in der Größe.
Das sieht schon fast nach Hummer aus!
Als Krebsmörder kommen viele Tiere in Frage,nicht nur die von dir genannte Bisam,
sondern auch Mink,Iltis,Waschbär und auch der Marderhund,der inzwischen Deutschland-
weit verbreitet ist.

Taxidermist


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Iltis und Waschbär haben wir! Könnte durchaus sein.
Die Zange sieht bald wirklich nach Hummer aus, so einen hab ich auch noch nie bei mir gesehen - handtellergroß, ich dachte da hört es auf...

Ich hoffe nicht, der ein oder andere denkt, ich habe hier einen Fake eingestellt und mir die Zange gestern beim Essen im Restaurant mitgenommen#h. Meine ganze Anlage und der anliegende Bach ist damit "durchseucht"... 
Sind doch mit Sicherheit Überträger der Krebspest - muß ich sowas melden? Und wenn ja wo?

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (9. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ne,brauchst du nicht zu melden,es ist sowieso bekannt,das die Amikrebse flächendeckend
verbreitet sind!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (9. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Allerdings war der kleine Tümpel voll mit Bachflohkrebsen, was mich nicht nur gefreut, sondern auch verwundert hat - da ist halt definitiv mein schlechtestes Wasser drin, man sagt den Bachflohkrebsen ja durchaus eine Indikatorfunktion bei der Wasserqualität nach.
> 
> 
> Stefan



So einfach ist das mit den Bachflohkrebsen nicht denn es gibt nicht nur eine Art davon und die stellen auch alle andere Ansprüche an ihren Lebensraum.

|bigeyes ...was ist das denn, das ist ja eine riesige Schere und wohl kaum von einem Amerikaner...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> |bigeyes ...was ist das denn, das ist ja eine riesige Schere und wohl kaum von einem Amerikaner...


 
Wenn ich so genau wüßte was das wäre...

Vor ca. 30 Jahren wurde 300 Meter oberhalb von mir, ein Experiment mit Krebsen gestartet. Das Ziel der Geschichte sollte die kommerzielle Zucht hochwertiger Speisekrebse sein. Zwei der damaligen Betreiber sind schon länger verstorben, den Dritten (allerdings eigentlich nur Geldgeber, hat nach eigener Aussage überhaupt keine Ahnung) konnte ich befragen.
Also, nach seinen Aussagen haben die drei 8.000 DM zusammengeschmissen und bekamen dann am Frankfurter Flughafen zwei Metallröhrchen mit etwa 1,5 Liter Wasser und jeweils 1000 Krebslarven oder Minikrebse direkt aus Kanada. Sollen mit bloßem Auge kaum zu erkennen gewesen sein und die Herren kamen sich fast schon verar...t vor!
Ausgesetzt wurden die Minis dann in Gräben mit permanentem Durchfluß und die haben sich wohl Anfangs gut entwickelt. 
Nach etwa einem halben Jahr machte dann der Eigner des Geländes einen saudummen Fehler: Er ließ seinen großen Forellenteich ab und hat völlig vergessen das sein 150er Rohr voll in seine Gräben lief - mag man nicht glauben, war aber so!
Naja, die drei waren dann nicht mehr die allerbesten Freunde und die 8000 DM waren buchstäblich den Bach runter...

Ich hab die Viecher auch erst vor etwa 5 Jahren das erste Mal entdeckt - sofort einen Handtellergroßen - ich dachte ich hätt ne Erscheinung! Nur der eine, wo ich die Zange fotografiert habe, dürfte noch etwas größer sein...

Ich muß diesen Monat noch jede Menge buddeln, da werd ich bestimmt - Jahreszeit hin oder her - auch lebende Exemplare finden, kommen dann sofort Fotos rein...

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, mancher denkt ich mache mir mit der Zange nen billigen Scherz! Kann ich sogar verstehen...

Ist aber nicht...

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ich habe überhaupt keine Zweifel an deinem Scherenfund und du machst hier keinesfalls einen unglaubwürdigen Eindruck.Nur ist die Größe dieser Krebsschere wirklich ungewöhnlich.
Wir haben bei uns im Bach auch viele Amerikanische Krebse und dabei sind auch schon mal durchaus große und somit auch alte Exemplare.Der größte,von mir gegessene Krebs hatte da so etwa 18 cm Länge.Nach der mir vorliegenden Literatur,sind folgende Größen
angegeben:
Edelkrebs,Astacus astacus:Männchen 16cm,Weibchen 12cm
Sumpfkrebs(Galizischerkrebs),Astacus leptodactylus:11-14cm in 
Extremfällen bis25cm 
Amerikanischer Krebs(Kamberkrebs),Orconectes limosus: bis 12cm
Ich glaube daher,dass es sich größenmäßig nur um den Galizischen Krebs handeln kann.
Was hast du übrigens mit dieser Krebsschere gemacht?Es würde sich lohnen diese
eventuell zu konservieren,dazu kannst du sie in Alkohol einlegen(musst keinen guten Schnaps nehmen,Spiritus reicht).
Wenn du kein Zwerg bist,schätze ich die Schere auf etwa 7cm länge,anhand der abgebildeten Hand,und den dazu gehörenden Krebs auf etwa 25cm.Leider reicht die
Schere allein nicht für eine sichere Bestimmung aus,aber vielleicht findet sich während deiner Baumaßnahmen noch ein Kollege.

Taxidermist


----------



## Lorenz (10. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hi

echt krass! 
Ich bin schon gespannt auf Bilder von den ganzen Exemplaren!
Kann es nicht sein,dass der Krebse bei  Revierkämpfen/Rangeleien mit Artgenossen die Schere verloren hat? Kommt bei anderen Arten ja auch ab und zu mal vor! 


Hast du nicht irgendein alten Tonkrug den du mal versenken kannst?
Sowas wird von den Kerlen sicher sofort als Unterstand angenommen! Oder einen Ziegelstein... 
Oder mal nachts mit der Taschenlampe gucken eventuell noch ein toten Fisch als Köder auslegen (mit nem Stock fixieren damit die ihn nicht wegschaffen)|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

@Taxidermist,

hab das Teil wiedergesucht und in Spiritus eingelegt. Mit der Größe hast Du Dich ein wenig verschätzt: Du mußt den Knubbel vom Bein noch abzuziehen, war auf den Bildern nicht gut zu erkennen! Sagen wir mal grob, die Schere hat 5,5 cm. Hab noch ein Bild mit Zollstock eingestellt.

@Lorenz,

Danke für Deine "Fangtipps". Ich hab einiges an Blumentöpfen und Hohlziegelsteinen eingebracht, denke zum Wochenende kann ich mal wenigstens nen kleinen lebenden präsentieren.

Aber ganz so selten kann diese Krebsart bei uns wirklich nicht sein: Als ich mit meiner Krebsschere nach Hause fuhr, traf ich nen guten Bekannten und wir schwätzten etwas. Ich fragte Ihn, ob er sowas schon mal gesehen hätte und die Antwort: "Du Stefan, das ist ein Flußkrebs! Mein Sohn hat letzten Sommer so einen am Bach gefunden (Der Bach streift sein Grundstück etwa 800 Meter tiefer), die Größe kommt auch hin..."
Mit Flußkrebs liegt er wohl etwas daneben, hat ja auch null Ahnung von sowas, aber das er anhand der Schere die Größe des von seinem Sohn gefundenen Exemplares vergleichen kann, das schafft der locker..

Stefan


----------



## Hai-mann (18. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo 

Ich bin neu hier und komme aus dem südlichsten Zipfel NRW.

Mach doch eine Krebszucht !

Abnehmer kenne ich zu genüge !

MfG

Hai


----------



## Syntac (18. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

ob sich das so rentiert?
lt. "Der Teichwirt" von Gerstner braucht man da doch eine gewisse Uferlänge, bzw. Steinpackungen im Weiher. Also nix mit "großer" Besatzdichte. 
Hatte allerdings auch einige (bestimmt ca. 100 Stück) in meinem kleinen Weiher, größe Querbeet von 5cm bis 16cm. die hatte der Vorbesitzer vor Jahren mal besetzt. 

Und is ja nix dran an den Kollegen - wieviel braucht man da pro Person? 15? 20?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Habe endlich mal einen lebenden Krebs gefunden. Scheinen so langsam aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen. Ich hab ein verstopftes Abflußrohr "freigeprockelt" und da kamen die Viecher raus. Den größten habe ich mal fotografiert. Müßte allerdings noch ein Jungtier sein, denke ich, da die Scheren nicht groß voneinander abweichen... Kein Vergleich mit dem Brummer, den ich weiter oben mal eingestellt habe.
Vielleicht kann jetzt einer ne genauere Bestimmung vornehmen...
Irgendwie sieht der eher aus wie eine Garnele, womöglich lecker...
Er hat auf jeden Fall seine Freiheit wieder, sobalds wärmer wird find ich die zuhauf...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (29. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Die hab ich auch ohne Ende bei mir in den Teichen. 
Gestern auch wieder etwas saniert, alte Äste entfernt, und meine süße hat einen raus, der dürfte von der Größe mit dem übereinstimmen, von dem du die schere gefunden hast. richtiger brummer :k

aber mit genauer artbestimmung muss ich leider passen.

grüße, harry


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Syntac schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch ohne Ende bei mir in den Teichen.
> Gestern auch wieder etwas saniert, alte Äste entfernt, und meine süße hat einen raus, der dürfte von der Größe mit dem übereinstimmen, von dem du die schere gefunden hast. richtiger brummer :k
> 
> aber mit genauer artbestimmung muss ich leider passen.
> ...


 

Harry, meine "Süße" kriegt schon beim Anschauen der Bilder Schweißausbrüche. Komischerweise kann Sie das als gelernte Hauswirtschaftsmeisterin problemlos und mehr als Lecker verarbeiten... muß nur vorher tot sein... Versteh einer die Frauen...|bigeyes

Hat denn keiner eine Idee was für Krebse das sind?

Gruß Stefan

P.S.: Mal ganz was anderes, warum leichen Frösche (wahrscheinlich eher Kröten) auf feuchtem Moos? Die Eier sehen schon sehr entwickelt aus, dürften in spätestens 3 Tagen schlüpfen. Nur - können die sich überhaupt in feuchter mosiger Umgebung bis zum Frosch entwickeln - oder gehn die dann doch ins Wasser... Dürfte schwierig werden...

Stefan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Also bei dem kleineren Exemplar sind die Bilder zu schlecht - die große Schere weiter oben ist definitiv und eindeutig vom Signalkrebs: rote Unterseite und türkise Flecken! #6

Dazu passt auch die Größe, denn die Viecher werden ähnlich wie der Edelkrebs richtige Brummer. 

Und ja - die schmecken übrigens ganz hervorragend! Ich empfehle einen leichen Knoblauch-Dip dazu. :g


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ja - die schmecken übrigens ganz hervorragend! Ich empfehle einen leichen Knoblauch-Dip dazu. :g



|supergri|supergri|supergrina das war ja mal wieder klar:q

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

@ Foolish Farmer

Wenn Du "definitiv und eindeutig" schreibst hast Du Dich festgelegt! Paßt auch zu der mißglückten Krebszuchtgeschichte! Kanada ist nicht ganz weit weg von Nordamerika und da kommen die her...

Aber auf den Knoblauchdipp wär ich schon selbst gekommen...
:vik:

Schönen Dank#h
Stefan


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Wobei der Signalkrebs ja nun nichts seltenes mehr ist in Deutschland... ob nun im Schwarzwald, in der Eifel oder im Sauerland - die haste mittlerweile überall. |rolleyes

Deswegen: Tut was gegen die Neozoen! Esst mehr Signalkrebse...   :q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Puh, endlich fertig geworden!

Sollte eigentlich Ende März schon so weit sein, aber irgendwie gings nicht früher. Sch..eiß Wetter, viel zu viel Schlamm und dann noch ne Woche Urlaub den ich wirklich nicht absagen konnte - da hätts berechtigter Weise allergrößten Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte gegeben...

Hab den Teich jetzt minimal besetzt, 100 Fische: Saiblinge, Bachforellen und Regenbogner. Eigentlich gar keine so ganz schlechte Mischung für einen Teich in der Forellenregion meine ich! Es soll ja irgendwie eine naturnahe Geschichte werden, anderseits soll es ja auch mal was anderes als nur Regenbogner sein. Die Sache soll über Jahre wachsen...
Einen kleinen Schilfgürtel habe ich am Einlauf angelegt, wenn das wirklich gedeiht, werd ich es auch im Herbst mit diversen Weißfischen versuchen und ein paar Karpfen für die Optik.

Aktuell würd ich mir noch gern 3-4 Störe (Sterlets) einsetzen, bloß, mein Fischhändler kann mir momentan nur größere Exemplare 40-50 cm beschaffen. 
Gehen die wirklich nicht an die Forellen (20-23)??? Mit normalen Forellenfutter sollten eigentlich auch die Störe klarkommen, oder muß ich da was anderes beifüttern?

Schöne Pfingstfeiertage

Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Bist du sicher das so ein Teich für Karpfen geeignet ist? Ich hätte in meinen Forellenteich (ab auch Regenbogner, Bachforellen und Saiblinge) lieber keine Karpfen besetzen sollen. Viel zu viel Stress für die Fische! Die werden von den Forellen die ganze Zeit gescheucht...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Es sollen schon K3 sein, maximal 4 Stück... Ich denke die werden nicht unbedingt "gescheucht"! Meine Besatzdichte liegt ja eh am Minimum, müßte doch klappen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Moin! #h

Letztes We war beim Gerstener in Obervolkach Tag der offenen Tür, hab mir dort 2 Sterlets mitgenommen und testhalber in meinen einen Forellenteich gesetzt. Lt. Gerstner gehen die nicht an die Forellen, sollen aber ziemlich gut geeignet sein um überschüssiges Forellenfutter vom Grund zu nehmen.
Nur Fadenalgen sollen nicht geeignet sein, wg. Verhedderungsgefahr.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

So sagt es mein Fischhändler auch Syntac#h,

kommen dann wohl nächste Woche rein...

... und jetzt wird gefrühstückt und dann zum Pfingstfest gewandert:vik:

Stefan


----------



## Syntac (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Wir gehen mal mit den Hunden raus  

dann frohe Pfingsten!

Hab aber nicht die sterlets, sondern ne Kreuzung aus Sterlet und ? 
Heissen "Bester" - sollen verhältnismäßig schnellwüchsig sein und wurden wohl mal als Delikatesse gezüchtet... Aber die dürfen erstmal langfristig drin bleiben - Söre sollen ja allgemein langsam wachsen.


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Syntac schrieb:


> Hab aber nicht die sterlets, sondern ne Kreuzung aus Sterlet und ?
> Heissen "Bester" - sollen verhältnismäßig schnellwüchsig sein und wurden wohl mal als Delikatesse gezüchtet... Aber die dürfen erstmal langfristig drin bleiben - Söre sollen ja allgemein langsam wachsen.



*Be*luga + *Ster*let = *Bester

|wavey:
*


----------



## Syntac (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Aah! Danke! #h


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ja, manchmal liegt die Lösung so nah 
Das mit den Stören ist auch nicht so einfach, da wird u.U. vieles durcheinander geworfen und was in manchen Zooläden als Namensgebung dran steht ist haaresträubend...
Im übrigen darf man es mit der Vergesellschaftung von Stören und Karpfen nicht übertreiben, da Störe, gelinde gesagt, struntzdumm sind und bei der Nahrungskonkurrenz mit dem Karpfen unterliegen. Es ist also wichtig, auf die Störe ein besonderes Auge zu werfen und ihnen notfalls einen Futtertisch anzubieten.

|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Endlich hab ich die Störe drin... und mal wieder einen Haufen Fragen!#t

Am Mittwoch hatte mein Fischwirt Störe bekommen und ich wollt mir zwei kleine kaufen. Pustekuchen: Der hatte nur richtig dicke Dinger! Hatte bald Angst vor der eigenen Courage bekommen, er hat mir wirklich zwei kleinere rausgeholt, knapp einen Meter lang, zusammen 7,6 Kg...
Blöderweise war der Chef des Hauses unterwegs und die "studentische" Aushilfskraft aus Polen konnte mir auch nicht viel mehr als sehr schöne Fische dazu sagen! Können das noch Sterlets sein? Ich muß da wohl noch mal anrufen, würd schon gern wissen was da in meinem Teich schwimmt...

Ansonsten war der Kauf eine wirklich klasse Wahl, die Störe harmonieren prima mit den Forellen und Saiblingen. Ist wirklich was fürs Auge, die ziehen ganz ruhig und langsam Ihre Runden und die Forellen, vor allem die Saiblinge, wie Putzerfische nebenher. Ist fast schon ein bißchen gruselig, wenn vor Dir in dem durchs Gewitter trüben Wasser, auf einmal ein Krokodil auftaucht... Einfach Klasse, denke aber meine ca. 25 mal 7 Meter Teich müssen es schon sein, die schwimmen zwar langsam aber viel.

Zur Fütterung sagte mir der polnische Angestellte, die Störe kämen wunderbar mit herkömmlichen Forellenfutter zurecht, welches nicht gefressen wird und dann absinkt! Und schon hab ich ein Problem... Ich mäste meine Forellen nicht, sondern fütter mäßig - und da sinkt nicht ein Körnchen! Das werd ich auch nicht umstellen, da ich aus jahrelanger Erfahrung weiß, daß es durchaus möglich ist, eine Forelle durchgehend nach Forellenfutter schmecken zu lassen... Wenn ich die verkaufen würde wärs ja noch egal:g, blöderweise nehm ich die für den Eigenbedarf, die solln schon nach Fisch und nicht nach Futter schmecken... und die müssen auch gar nicht ganz schnell wachsen...

Sollte ich vielleicht extra was für die Störe anbieten, irgendwas "Dickes" was schnell absinkt? Hab Gestern im anderen Teich ein paar Fische zum Räuchern geangelt und ein paar Innereien reingeschmissen. Die Störe haben sich nicht wirklich draufgestürzt, aber auf einmal waren die Innereien weg... das packen die Forellen nicht!
Ich habe allerdings nicht jede Woche Innereien und bei wirklich warmen Wasser kommen die auch nicht rein.
Sind denn so große Tiere in der Lage sich von Köcherfliegenlarven u.ä. zu ernähren?

Naja, die Störe sind mal wirklich was anderes und meine liebe Mutter hat wirklich gekreischt, als sie die Fische zum ersten mal sah:vik:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Stören!

Gibts Bilder vom Besetzen? Wg. Futter, ich überleg schon die ganze Zeit. Bräuchstes Pelets mit 20mm :g

Inwieweit sind das eigentlich Speisefische, und hat jemand Abwachsraten? 
Bin am Überlegen, falls mein mittlerer Weiher für Forellen doch zu warm werden sollte mir noch paar Bester zu holen. 

Grüße!


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Moin Stefan

Na dann mal ein Glückwunsch zu den urigen Viechern :m

So lange du keine Karpfen in den Teich setzt, dürften die Störe recht gut klarkommen mit dem, was sie am Gewässergrund finden - wenn sie unter Nahrungsmangel leiden sollten, wirst du das recht rasch an der Statur erkennen, da sie dann stark abnehmen.

Also ersteinmal abwarten und beobachten....

|wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

ServusForellenzemmel!
Habe erst heute die von Dir gefundene Krebsschere gesehen!Ich kenne sowas!Das ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Schere eines amerikanischen Signalkrebses!Diese Krebse wurden auch bei uns vor ca.20 Jahren gezüchtet und sind durch Wanderung oder Besatz in unser Flußsystem gekommen!Im Herbst wandern die größten Männchen und befruchtete Weibchen in kleinere Bäche entgegen die Strömung und auch über Land in andere Gewässer!!!
Der helle Fleck am Gelenk der Schere beweist,daß es ein Signalkrebs ist!!Anbei noch zwei Fotos von lebendem Signalkrebs mit dem hellen Fleck am Scherengelenk und eines mit gekochter Schere,die gute 6cm lang ist!
 Entschuldigung,habe irrtümlich auf Seite 1 zu lesen aufgehört und sehe erst jetzt,daß es schon klar war,daß es sich um Signalkrebse handelt!!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Syntac schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Stören!
> 
> Gibts Bilder vom Besetzen?


 

Nee Syntac, die gibts nicht... das Einsetzen war gewitterbedingter Horror! Meine Frau hatte bei dem Gewitter auch keine Lust die Fotos zu machen#6...
Kofferraum auf, die Tiere in eine Schubkarre, runter zum Teich und dann einsetzen; hat vielleicht 10 min gedauert - aber glaub mir, ich war nasser als es die Störe jemals gewesen waren... und als ich fertig war hörte der Regen sofort auf!|evil:|gr:

Werd mal versuchen so schöne Bilder zu schießen, die schwimmen so langsam müßte eigentlich klappen...

@ Fischpaule: Sah mir gestern beim Füttern so aus, als das die Störe allen Ernstes hochgehen würden um was zu erhaschen - wird vielleicht ne Gewöhnungssache sein, muß ich abwarten.

@ gismowolf: Trotzdem vielen Dank|wavey:. Habe überigens auch den Eindruck, die Viecher gehen kurze Strecken über Land...


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> @ Fischpaule: Sah mir gestern beim Füttern so aus, als das die Störe allen Ernstes hochgehen würden um was zu erhaschen - wird vielleicht ne Gewöhnungssache sein, muß ich abwarten.



Waaaaas, keine Fotos - nun sei doch mal nicht so weich, das bischen Regen :q:q

Das kann duchaus sein, das sie nach den Pellets gehen, sie werden ja wahrscheinlich auch nix anderes kennen und wenn sie es schaffen, welche zwischen den Forellen zu ergattern, um so besser...

#h


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

hi forellenzemmel wie gehts den stören und forellen???Hättest du evtl. neue bilder???


----------



## Syntac (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Servus Stefan, 

möchte unter Umständen ein ähnliches Projekt starten, Teichgröße ca. 120 - 140qm, Tiefe wenn gebaggert ca. 1,30m - 0,60m. 

Wie ist bei Dir alles verlaufen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Grüß Dich Syntac#h, 

kurz gesagt: Keine Ahnung wie das damals angefangen hat - die Teiche dürften so 70 Jahre lang bestehen, da war ich noch nicht da...

Nur überdenke Deine geplante Tiefe, das scheint mir verdammt wenig 1,30 - 1,60 - biste nach ein paar Jahren nur noch bei nem Meter und mußt ständig ausbuddeln.
Bei mir ist es oben am Einlauf auch recht flach, vielleicht einen Meter. Macht aber nix, da friert nichts zu durch die ständige Strömung. Im mittleren und vor allem unteren Teil ist es wesentlich tiefer, am Mönch so 2,40 bis 2,60. Hat sich jahrzehntelang Sommers wie Winters bewährt diese starke Neigung. Und hat nebenbei den Vorteil das sich der unweigerlich entstehende Schlamm größtenteils im tiefsten Teil am Ende absetzt. Da stört der nicht sooo sehr - blöderweise kriegst Du den da auch am beschixxxesten raus:c.

1,30 bis 1,60 m würde mir jetzt wirklich als etwas gewagt erscheinen - und nachbessern ist zwar möglich aber unendlich Stress und ein teurer Spass.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

naja, momentan ist der Teich nur 30cm - 85cm... 
friert aber seltenst zu (diesen Winter war er mal kurz zu 80% bedeckt). 
Tiefer geht nicht, sonst bin ich unter dem Mönch... und bekomme dann auch kein Gefäle zum Ablassen her.
Was hast Du jetzt alles besetzt in Deinem Alternativen Teich?

Grüße!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Syntac schrieb:


> Was hast Du jetzt alles besetzt in Deinem Alternativen Teich?
> Grüße!


 
Tja, so wirklich alternativ ist er irgendwie nicht geworden...|kopfkrat

Ok - früher waren da nur Refos drin, jetzt ist es ein bunter Mix aus Refos, Bachforellen und Saiblingen (hmmm, lecker die letzteren:q) und zwei wunderschöne große Störe, welche krokodilsgleich durchs Wasser schwimmen...
Barsche würd ich noch gern einbringen, aber da will ich erstmal einen Pflanzenbestand aufbauen... gar nicht leicht. Hab letztes Jahr versucht zumindest einen Schilfgürtel anzulegen, mal schaun wie die Pflanzen den Winter überstanden haben...
Sind halt Teiche in der oberen Forellenregion, ganz soviele Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hat man da doch nicht... Aber ich bleib dran:vik:

Stefan


----------



## Schneider07 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Hallo Forellenzemmel, 
aber nicht daß Du den Bach bei Deiner Wasserausleitung ganz trocken legst oder sogar querverbaust.|krach:#d  Sonst kommen die wilden Bachforellen nicht mehr zum laichen bachaufwärts.:c
Deine ursprüngliche Idee einen Biotop daraus zu machen finde ich sehr löblich. |rolleyes Vielleicht findest Du noch irgendwo Elritzen, obwohl die es bei dem Forellenbesatz nicht gerade leicht haben werden.  Vielleicht bekommst Du irgendwo Aalquappen, die fressen frischgehäutete Krebse, ähnlich wie die Aale.  Von denen würde ich aber die Finger lassen, sonst gibts im Bach nachher auch keine Koppen und wilde Bachforellen mehr.
Petri


Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> @ maredo,
> 
> da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Leider führt der zugehörige Waldbach im Sommer teilweise wenig Wasser, so das ich mich entschieden habe, dieses völlig in den Hauptteich zur Forellenmast zu leiten - da wird es nötiger gebraucht. Und zu den Fischkrankheiten: An dem Bach liegen ein Dutzend Teiche, wenn da oberhalb irgendwas passiert, haben sofort alle was davon... war vor ca. 5 Jahren so, ganz große Schei...
> Bei den Nachteilen durch die Bäume kann ich Dir auch nur zustimmen, aber die kommen nicht weg. Erstens betrachte ich das ganze Gelände als ne Art Biotop, wo es mir natürlich auch auf mehr als "nur" die Teiche ankommt. Zweitens sind die Bäume mein einziger, aber wirkungsvoller Schutz vor dem bei uns reichlich vorhandenen Fischreiher.
> ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*



Schneider07 schrieb:


> Hallo Forellenzemmel,
> aber nicht daß Du den Bach bei Deiner Wasserausleitung ganz trocken legst oder sogar querverbaust.|krach:#d Sonst kommen die wilden Bachforellen nicht mehr zum laichen bachaufwärts.:c


 
Hallo Schneider07, mach Dir um die "wilden" Bachforellen keine Sorgen - es gibt keine mehr bei uns...
Und das liegt definitiv NICHT an meinen zwei Tümpeln oder den zwei Dutzend anderen Teichen, welche Wasser aus dem Bach entnehmen und wieder zurückleiten. Nicht einer von den Teichen ist jünger als 50 Jahre und dazugekommen ist auch keiner (wäre auch schon Größenwahn nach ner Genehmigung zu fragen...) geschweige denn irgendwelche "Querverbauungen".
Das Problem ist die Quelle (entspringt etwa 1000m vor dem ersten Teich - also wirklich "oberste" Forellenregion) führt teils vom Frühjahr bis Spätherbst kaum noch Wasser. Über die Gründe zu spekulieren ist eher müßig, da gibts einige Faktoren, nicht nur die fehlende Schneeschmelze und die Trinkwasserentnahme... Zumindest dieses Jahr wird wohl bis Ende Mai alles ok sein, hoff ich. 
Ohne den hohen Grundwasserspiegel und der "schattigen" Gegend hätte keiner dieser Teiche heut noch ne Chance. Im Hochsommer bist Du dankbar, wenn da son Strülleken wie aus dem Wasserkran reinläuft.
Man könnte jetzt einwenden, ein Rückbau oder Stilllegen der Teiche würde zumindest die Verdunstung extrem reduzieren, so das der Bach wieder mehr Wasser führen könnte... Ist aber Pustekuchen - da ist schon kein Wasser bevor es die Chance zu verdunsten hätte - nämlich direkt an der Quelle.
Anders gesehen bieten die vielen Teiche (bis auf einen nicht kommerziel genutzt, und der ist wirklich klein#d) wunderschöne Biotope für zahlreiche Kröten, Frösche, Lurche, Insekten, seltene Pflanzen und was weiß ich noch - könnt der trockene Bach niemals stemmen.
"Dickköppe" so nennt man bei uns die Kroppe oder Groppe, gibt es tatsächlich noch im Bach - die sind so zäh wie sie aussehen.|supergri

@ Syntac#h

also einen vorhanden Teich, den Du sanieren willst? Ich habs ja schon geschrieben, das wird teuer wenn man es richtig macht... Untern Mönch kannst Du nicht, klar, Mönch tieferlegen absolutes Problem... Scheixx
Anderseits, wenn es diesen doch recht kalten Winter geklappt hat, wirds schon gehen - hoffentlich wirds im Sommer nicht zu warm...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Alternative Nutzung eines Forellenteiches*

Ich hab 4 Teiche, alle zu sanieren... 

schau doch mal zu uns ins forum www.teichwirtschaft.kostenloses-forum.be - unter "Teichanlagen unserer Mitglieder" - mein Topic ist "Auf zu neuen Ufern"


----------

